# Does he have any chances to be a GSD?



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Here are some pics of my puppy:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/200202-thunder-bolt-albums13650-thunder.html

There is a lot i wanna ask but before that i wanna tell you that I was not able to see the pups parents. Will this look like a gsd puppy? Will he have erect ears and about what age will I'll be able to know if he's pure or not? Does any of you have had a puppy like this or any experience with friends please share it with me so i am not surprised when the puppy gets older.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He does not look pure GSD to me. His muzzle is too wide/fat. Likely Rott, Lab, or Shar Pei influence. Ears probably won't stand on their own- if you want them to I would start taping now. No way you can get them to stand after 4/5 mos if they aren't on their own.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does not really look GSD at all to me. Rottweiler maybe? Is he supposed to be a GSD?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like a Rottie mix.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rottie mix would be my guess too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Another vote for Rottie mix.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a mix to me. Maybe Rottie.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Add me to the list of people who think he's a Rott mix.


----------



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll post the new photos it snout had grown and looks like a reverse marking german shepherd . Can it be so?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there a reason you want him to be a GSD? What are the parents? Pedigree? What leads you to believe he is part GSD?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, but in the pictures posted today, he looks even more like a Rottie mix. Were you told he was a GSD? Does he have registration papers saying he's a GSD?


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

_*It does not matter what breed he is. He is beautiful, loving, attentive, protective* *, intelligent and he is YOURS.*_
*He is the best of all worlds and of all breeds. *
*LOVE him, he is yours and you are his.*


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Rottweiler for sure. What a Handsome Boy!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Whatever this pup is, it is not a GSD pup.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DNA testing I think is around $70 bucks?


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

*I agree with everyone*

He looks very Rott to me too. He's adorable, that's for sure!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> DNA testing I think is around $70 bucks?


Not accurate. I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> He does not look pure GSD to me. His muzzle is too wide/fat. Likely Rott, Lab, or Shar Pei influence. Ears probably won't stand on their own- if you want them to I would start taping now. No way you can get them to stand after 4/5 mos if they aren't on their own.


I agree with the other posts, not given a description I would immediately say this is a Rotty puppy. What's the background on him?


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Not accurate. I wouldn't waste my time.


Agreed, DNA testing in canines has been disproven for quite some time now so not a lot of people waste the time/money to do it.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

rjstrotz said:


> _*It does not matter what breed he is. He is beautiful, loving, attentive, protective* *, intelligent and he is YOURS.*_
> *He is the best of all worlds and of all breeds. *
> *LOVE him, he is yours and you are his.*


this


----------

